# Pyramid structure on new Gulf Shores Pier



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Have the deployed the reefs on the Gulf Shores pier yet? Looking at the website, it claims they have from this statement:

Twelve (12) limestone reef pyramids have been strategically placed at three locations around the end of the pier. The pyramids measure 10 feet at the base and stand 8 feet tall. One reef, approximately 20x50 feet, is made from components of the old pier.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know but i bet the bar jacks will be there soon.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes!

Kevin Anson with AL-MR wrote:



> We deployed 12 pyramids around the pier in three "spots", 4 reefs per spot. These are located to the E-NE , SE and W-NW of the octagon at the end of the pier. The 'piling' reef was deployed to the SW of the octagon. Each of these spots begin approximately 180-200 feet from the octagon.
> FYI, one of the pyramid reefs in the SE corner broke from the crane during deployment and is on it's side. The reef builder will be out there soon to stand it up. They have been on site the last couple of days to mark it from a small boat before they bring the barge in to lift it but have so far been unsuccessful in locating that pyramid yet. Regarding signage, the Department is working on developing text and graphics for a variety of topics relating to coastal resource management, protection, and education. One or two of those signs will address the reefs created around the pier and include information about their purpose, location, and funding source. All I can tell you about when the signs will arrive is that the grant where a large portion of the money came from to pay for the pier cannot be closed (and final payment sent to the state) until all of the work is completed. The installation of the signs is the last piece of work. A discussion was had about placing temporary signs on the pier but that was shot down.


----------

